#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  LabHorns in de bouw (fotoreportage)

## PowerSound

Hallo iedereen, 

hier zijn we weer voor een fantastische avontuur met het bouwen van de LabHorns. Mijn post over de bouw van de PS2 had denk ik wel succes, dus waarom dit succes weer herhalen met de bouw van de labhorns.

10/07/03 : Levering van 8 Lab 12 woofers van Eminence.

fotoos volgen.

Hout : 18 en 22 Multiplex ligt al klaar bij de houtboer.

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## speakerfreak

Ben benieuwd zal topic gaan volgen, waarneer komen de erste fotos?

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## hans_s

Ben ook erg benieuwd,
Ik ben op het moment ook met een lab's bezig. Ik heb alle materialen al liggen en ga a.s. zaterdag maar eens aan de slag. Ik zal ook nodige foto's proberen te geven.

----------


## PowerSound

Enkele Dozen...

http://www.powersound.be/lab/11-07-03/PICT0001.JPG
http://www.powersound.be/lab/11-07-03/PICT0003.JPG
http://www.powersound.be/lab/11-07-03/PICT0004.JPG
http://www.powersound.be/lab/11-07-03/PICT0006.JPG
http://www.powersound.be/lab/11-07-03/PICT0008.JPG
http://www.powersound.be/lab/11-07-03/PICT0009.JPG

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

edit door modje: lees de spelregels en je had zelf kunnen bedenken dat je hier geen fotoos plaatst!

----------


## beyma

Doe je best,en maak er wat moois van!

Gelukkig zaten de speakers in purschuim verpakt,want ik zie een paar dozen die een wilde reis achter de rug hebben!

Martijn

----------


## Overdrive

Zoiets mag je nou een speaker noemen <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>!

Wat wegen die beestjes ongeveer?

Groetjes

----------


## goldsound

Dit is echt een heel goed begin!

----------


## speakerfreak

kun je ook fotootje nemen van de voorkant van de speakers<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle>

wat een ding zeg, Wat koste ze nou eigenlijk?

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## PowerSound

Hoe zwaar ze wegen ? Kan eigenlijk geen gewicht vinden op het net, maar zeker meer dan  10kg, schat eigenlijk 12kg.

Lab12 woofers van Eminence zijn heel lastig te krijgen, mijn kwamen uit USA dan via UK en dan via Velleman naar mij thuis, dus dat legt ongeveer de staat van de dozen uit.

Fotootje van de voorkant doe ik wel int weeke-end. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## beyma

> citaat:kun je ook fotootje nemen van de voorkant van de speakers




Ze hebben in ieder geval een foamrand en ik hoop dat die foamrand van deze woofers is "door ontwikkeld" tegen uitdrogen en scheuren!!!
Maar ik zat er laatst toch niet zo ver naast met dat plaatje van die woofers,deze lijken precies op wat momenteel de trend is in caraudio land,mega grote X-max,-lange spoelen en joekels van magneten.

Martijn

----------


## michiel

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maar ik zat er laatst toch niet zo ver naast met dat plaatje van die woofers,deze lijken precies op wat momenteel de trend is in caraudio land,mega grote X-max,-lange spoelen en joekels van magneten.
> 
> Martijn



Goh, hoe zouden ze er op komen...

Het is gewoon DE manier om VEEL lucht te verplaatsen tegenwoordig. Moet je na gaan als je ddat nog eens met een hoorn combineert. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ik heb op m'n kamer met 1 wat in put in een 15" rear loaded hoorn, x-over op 115 Hz, al 103 dB gemeten (kan wat afwijken wegens gebruik van primitive meet apparatuur). Is al een aardige waarde zo.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## PowerSound

Rendement van die beestjes is "maar" 87.4dB w/m.

Nu nog aluminiumplaten vinden, en we kunnen eraan beginnen !

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## luc2366

hey power, nog steeds geen alu gevonden? probeer metaleuven eens aan de vaart in Leuven. kunnen ook op maat leveren (maar kost VEEL). las op een site dat je ze zelf rond kan uitfrezen met een bovenfrees en een GOEDE frees van 6mm.

----------


## groenteboer

Yup met een goede bovenfrees en een HARDMETALEN vingerfreesje van zo'n 6mm gaat dat idd prima ! Ik frees de uitsparingen in m'n flightcases voor de vlindersluitingen ook altijd uit. Door het hout maar ook door de aluminium heen. (Ziet wel zo mooi uit als het sluitprofiel aan de binnenkant heel blijft..)

Maar probeer het alsjeblieft NIET met een gammel- of praxnix-freesje

Joost

----------


## michiel

> citaat:
> Rendement van die beestjes is "maar" 87.4dB w/m.



Het eind resultaat zal wel anders uitvallen...

Groeten, michiel

----------


## PowerSound

Michiel dat weet ik wel <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Sorry Mod, was totaal vergeten dat het geen fotoforum was. <img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>


Hier nog wat meer details pics van de woofer zelf.
http://www.powersound.be/lab/12-07-03/PICT0001.JPG
http://www.powersound.be/lab/12-07-03/PICT0002.JPG
http://www.powersound.be/lab/12-07-03/PICT0003.JPG
http://www.powersound.be/lab/12-07-03/PICT0004.JPG
http://www.powersound.be/lab/12-07-03/PICT0005.JPG

En hier dan ook de gevraagde voorkant.
http://www.powersound.be/lab/12-07-03/PICT0006.JPG
http://www.powersound.be/lab/12-07-03/PICT0007.JPG

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## Dj Jasper

Ziet er goed uit, maar vanwaar dat witte plakband op sommige fotos??

greetzzzzzzzzzzzz Dj jasper

----------


## PowerSound

Inderdaad, weet niet waarom ze op de wooferrand zo'n beetje witte plakband hebben gekleefd.<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## speakerfreak

beetje witte plakband hebben gekleefd<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

hmm vage voorkant  vind die rand er beetje simpel uitzien foame ophanging dome is wel weer vaag...

maar toch hele mooie speakers<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## hans_s

Dat witte plakband is bedoeld om een tweede rand op de eigenlijke rand te plakken. Dit is voor de transport bescherming van de foamrand van de conus. Deze foamrand steekt namelijk voor de speaker uit.

mvg,

Hans

[al het hout is al gezaagd]

----------


## Contour

Als ik mij niet vergis bezit deze 12" twee stofkappen (domes) die over elkaar heen zijn bevestigd. Deze hebben twee doelen:

1) verhogen van de bewegende massa (verlagen Fs)
2) stabiliseren van de konus (stijver maken)

MVG Contour

----------


## )jeroen(

Waar wil je dat !22! mm hout voor gebruiken? Voor het binnenwerk neem ik aan?

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## PowerSound

Neen, 18mm voor binnenwerk, misschien stukje 22mm voor wooferpaneel.

22mm wordt gebruikt voor de buitenkast, moet HEEL stijf zijn. Kan ik dan ook gemakkelijker mijn aluplaten infrezen.

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## Contour

Wordt daardoor wel NOG zwaarder! Kun je niet beter dan alleen de twee zijpanelen (met daarin die ronde alu platen) van 22mm maken en de rest van de buitenkast toch maar gewoon 18mm? Volgens het live audio board is dit sterk genoeg.

MVG Contour

----------


## PowerSound

Ja sorry contour, ik bedoelde dus de 2 grote zijplanken als buitenkast, inderdaad wordt het veel te zwaar als ik het geheel zou doen.

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## Contour

Als ze af zijn wil ik echt een keertje langskomen om te luisteren bij jouw. Wellicht dat nog meer mensen van het forum intresse hebben hierin... Misschien een keertje iets afspreken met P&B Audio, kun je gelijk kijken wat een PL6.0 doet achter die LAB's!

Groeten Walter

----------


## PowerSound

Geen probleem contour, ik dacht zelf eens lang te gaan bij Tom, maar als men dat dan kan combineren, zeker wil ik het doen !

Kan een leuke Shoot-Out worden !

Momenteel zal ik maar 2 QSC RMX1850HD (2*660Wrms) op vier kasten plaasten, maar ik zal toch eens voor de kick 2 kasten op een gebridgde QSC proberen, al wetend dat de gemiddelde weerstand van een Lab bij de 10 Ohms ligt (met idd peaken tot 3 Ohms).

Later worden het zeker QSC PL236 amps die erachterkomen.


Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## Mr Dj

forum meeting bij powersound ???? Ik denk dat net als contour (en ik ook) errug veel mensen die dingen wel es willen horen op volle kracht.

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## PowerSound

Ik ben van Brussel, misschien te ver voor sommigen onder ons, daarom dacht ik dat het misschien beter was dat het plaatshield bij Tom/P&B in omgeving Utrecht dacht ik.

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## Jurrie

Als dat zou kunnen... wil ze weleens horen! (voelen?)

----------


## PowerSound

Je kan met de Labs alles, zien, voelen, horen en proeven (als je van hout lust tuurlijk <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Meeting zal alleen kunnen wanneer de labs af zijn <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>. Hoop zo snel mogelijk !

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## Mr Dj

'k zal er zijn..volgende week afrijden dus met een beetje mazzel eigen vervoer

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## nightline

Voor de Lab-hoorn fans: Door een logistiek foutje bij Beyma is de eerste demo versie van de door Beyma ontwikkelde "lab-hoorn" speaker in Belgie terecht gekomen. Na vraag leerde dat gezien de specs van deze speaker het rendement van de Lab-hoorn met deze speaker nog hoger moet worden. Eerste productie exemplaren worden na de zomer verwacht.

Dit even ter informatie!!!!

Groeten

Jack

QSC en heel veel ALTO!!!!

----------


## Mr Dj

en welk type mag dat dan wel niet zijn...intresting iig

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## Contour

Ik hoop niet dat je doelt op de Power 12 van Beyma. Deze is absoluut niet voor de LAB bedoelt. Sterker nog naar mijn weten is Beyma niet meer bezig met een woofer voor de LAB. Als je de discussie op het LAB terugleest dan kun je dit zelf zien. Ik denk dat die LAB woofer van Eminence moeilijk te overtreffen valt hoogstens qua belastbaarheid en betrouwbaarheid. De T/S parameters op zich zijn welhaast optimaal.

MVG Contour

----------


## Contour

Voor Powersound:

Het is een hele dure grap maar ik vind dat zulke goede baskasten aangestuurd moeten worden door amps uit dezelfde klasse. Persoonlijk zou ik dan gaan voor de QSC PowerLight serie. Een PL4.0 zou al goed werken maar echt leuk wordt het pas met PL6.0 of PL9.0 deze laaste is de amp waarmee de jongens van het Live Audio Board hun subwoofer shootout hebben gedaan. Het bleek toen maar weer eens wat een beesten van versterkers die QSC's zijn...

Huur er anders een bij P&B audio dan kan je horen, nee sorry, VOELEN wat ik bedoel :-)

MVG Contour

----------


## PowerSound

Hoe groter de amps dat ik eropplaats, hoe moeilijker het wordt dat de (een) top het bijhoudt !

T. Danley heeft gezegd dat een stack van vier met 1Kw per kast al heeeeeel leuk is (en meer dan voldoende voor mij denk ik !)

Ik wil ABSOLUUT een PL 4 - 6 - 9 achter mijn labs eens plaatsen, daarom zou ik graag dei 'Lab Bijeenkomst' meer in omgeving Utrecht doen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## splash

Ik wil niet vervelend zijn, maar ik zit eigenlijk te wachten op foto's van de kasten zelf

----------


## nightline

De huidige naam van de "Lab-hoorn-speaker" bij Beyma is X-max, en je hoeft mij niet te geloven hoor Contour, het zijn alleen de feiten zoals ze mij verteld zijn door een ZEEEER betrouwbare bron.
Maar liegt hij dan lieg ik ook.
De tijd zal het uitwijzen.

Groeten

Jack


QSC en heel veel ALTO!!!!

----------


## Contour

Beste Jack,

Ik vind in dat geval het nogal vreemd dat Pablo Seoane (die ken je vast wel van Beyma) er niets meer over vermeld heeft op het Live Audio Board. Het kan natuurlijk ook zijn dat ik dit topic daar over het hoofd heb gezien. Verder snap ik niet dat je zo geheimzinnig doet, zeg gewoon wie die bron is!
MVG Contour

----------


## hans_s

Even een update uit de LABSUB bouwput  :Wink: 

Gister 2 blaffe boards gemaakt (best erg veel werk) en de buitenplaten van de kasten gezaagd en gefreesd. Ik heb van alles nu een freesmal dus de 2e labsub zal heel wat minder tijd in beslag nemen. Ik hoop binnenkort alle binnen panelen te kunnen zagen. Dan is het alleen nog een kwestie van in elkaar plakken  :Smile: 

Helaas heb ik geen digicam dus foto's zijn er nog niet

Hans

----------


## Contour

Persoonlijk zou ik zeker ook schoeven gebruiken om er zeker van te zijn dat alle lijmnaden goed stevig worden aangetrokken. Naderhand zou je de schroeven weer kunnen verwijderen en de gaten opvullen. Het hangt er een beetje vanaf hoe je de subs wil gaan afwerken. Mijn ervaring is wel dat een combinatie van lijm en schroeven VEEL sterker is dan alleen maar lijmen. Pak maar eens een garagekrik (standaard 2 tons ofzo) en krik een gelijmde kast uit elkaar. Je zal zien dat dit vrij makkelijk gaat. De kast waarin ook schroeven zijn gebruikt zal een stuk meer weerstand bieden. En ja, wij hebben al vele miskleunen uit elkaar moeten krikken om het geheel wat makkelijker mee te kunnen geven aan de vuilnis mannen.

MVG Contour

----------


## PowerSound

Zo, beetje bij beetje haal ik al het nodige spul bij elkaar.
Volgende week pas begint de werkelijke "bouw".

Aluminium Panelen : 8* 420x420x5mm ( 195  )

http://www.powersound.be/lab/17-07-03/PICT0041.JPG
http://www.powersound.be/lab/17-07-03/PICT0052.JPG


En isolatieband ( tussen hout en aluminiumplaat ) ( 12 euro )

http://www.powersound.be/lab/17-07-03/PICT0057.JPG

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## beyma

Nu we het toch over stevig timmerwerk hebben, als je al je hout al op maat hebt gezaagt en als maatvoering "koud tegen elkaar" hebt gehanteerd,dan kan je alsnog een heel stevige verbinding maken door er een "veer" in te freesen!
Met een vingerfrees van bv 5 mm rond maak je in beide delen een sleuf van 15 mm diep en daarin lijm je een "veer" van hardhout,als dat eenmaal vast zit heb je echt een waanzinnig sterke verbinding.

(Het gaat heel simpel als de freesmachiene onder een tafel gemaakt is en er een aanslag latje op geschroeft zit!)
Schroeven is dan niet meer nodig,alles lijmen en een nachtje klemmen is voldoende.

Martijn

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:
> Dat witte plakband is bedoeld om een tweede rand op de eigenlijke rand te plakken. Dit is voor de transport bescherming van de foamrand van de conus. Deze foamrand steekt namelijk voor de speaker uit.
> 
> mvg,
> 
> Hans
> 
> [al het hout is al gezaagd]



Dus moet die 2de rand eraf wanneer ik de Lab12 plaats ? (alléé zo begrijp ik het toch...)


Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## beyma

> citaatus moet die 2de rand eraf wanneer ik de Lab12 plaats



Ik wil je niet teveel in de war brengen,maar is de extra rand niet nodig om de grote Xmax van de speaker op te vangen???

Stel dus dat je deze speaker achter een klankbord monteerd en er een rooster voorop zou zetten,dan is er kans dat het rooster geraakt wordt door de foamrand van de speaker zelf bijvoorbeeld.....(bij 18 mm houtdikte)

T'is zomaar een brainwave van me hoor,kan er dus compleet naast zitten!

Martijn

----------


## Reemski

En die rand, die dan zo'n vitale rol speelt in de werking van de speaker......    zetten ze vast met 4 kleine witte blakbandjes??

Of gaat het hier niet meer over de beschermrand.

----------


## PowerSound

Weet het totaal niet, in deze extra "cirkel" zitten ook kleine inhammen zodat schroeven gemakkelijk geplaats kunnen worden.

Aan de andere kant heeft de conus geen obstakel (rooster, hout, ...) gewoon een andere woofer een 10tal centimeter verder (en zo'n grote Xmax heeft ie nu ook niet  :Smile:  ).

Zal eens info vragen aan een maat die al een paar gebouwd heeft en dat ik al werkend gehoord, gezien en gevoeld heb.

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## hans_s

Die tweede rand is echt alleen bedoeld voor het transport. Deze moet er af als je hem gaat monteren.

Ik heb al het hout overmaats gezaagd, zodat in de zijkanten eerst een gleuf van 8mm gefreesd wordt. Er zijn dan geen verbindingen die niet in elkaar vallen. Ik gebruik Vantico LY1564 hars systeem (drie komponenten) Als dit eenmaal uitgehard is kan alles nog stuk, behalve de verbinding  :Embarrassment: )

mvg,

hans

----------


## Mathijs

Misschien een domme vraag, maar heb je wat meer informatie over de kasten. schema's dat soort dingetjes. Misschien een link of zo.

Ik ben namelijk niet zo bekend het het princype lab hoorn.

---------------------------------------
Maar mijn studio is bijna af! (met Protools)

----------


## Contour

Ik zou die rand zeker verwijderen. Alle extra ruimte achter het magneetsysteem zal de prestatie verbeteren. Het doel van die dunne ronde aluminium platen was ook om extra ruimte te scheppen.

MVG Contour

----------


## )jeroen(

Mathijs: www.prosoundweb.com/lsp



Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## Jurrie

http://www.globalms.com/horn.htm

http://www.tnt-audio.com/jpeg/labhorn.jpg

http://www.prosoundweb.com/lsp/

----------


## Mathijs

Wat me opvalt is dat de kamer waar de drivers in zitten erg klein zijn. Iemand een idee wat voor een effect dit op de prestatie van de speaker heeft?

---------------------------------------
Maar mijn studio is bijna af! (met Protools)

----------


## michiel

> citaat:
> Wat me opvalt is dat de kamer waar de drivers in zitten erg klein zijn. Iemand een idee wat voor een effect dit op de prestatie van de speaker heeft?
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> Maar mijn studio is bijna af! (met Protools)



Waarschijnlijk moet die de xmax onder controle houden. En de achterkamer heeft uiteraard ook invloed op de weergave. Een verkeerde kamer zorgt voor een niet lineare curve.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Contour

Deze maand wordt in het duitse vaktijdschrift "hobbyhifi' de Eminence LAB 12 besproken. Op de foto's is maar 1 rand zichtbaar. Weg dus emt die beschermrand. Hans_s heeft volledig gelijk.

Ook worden de laatste RCF 18 inchers getest. Die vervormingscijfers zijn zeer indrukwekkend laag. 

MVG Contour

----------


## Mathijs

En zit er een beetje progressie in bij bijde bouwes?

---------------------------------------
Maar mijn studio is bijna af! (met Protools)

----------


## PowerSound

Inderdaad tijd om wat fotoos te posten <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik ben donderdag begonnen, en vrijdag en vandaag (zaterdag) doorgewerkt, zo'n 10uur per dag !

Hier dus eerst wat pics van waar en waarmee ik werk !

http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/appa_1.jpg
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/appa_2.jpg
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/appa_3.jpg
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/appa_4.jpg
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/appa_5.jpg
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/appa_6.jpg
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/appa_7.jpg
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/appa_8.jpg
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/appa_9.jpg
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/appa_10.jpg
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/appa_11.jpg
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/appa_12.jpg

Nu wat meer info :

Gebruikte hout :
18mm BB Multiplex voor het binnenwerk
22mm BB Multiplex voor de wooferplaat
?? (22-24mm) BB Multiplex voor de buitenkast.
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/PICT0060.JPG

Alles is mooi rondgefreesd !
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/PICT0061.JPG
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/PICT0062.JPG
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/PICT0079.JPG

De Wooferplaat : Ingefreeds op 10mm, en 8 t-nuts geplaatst.
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/PICT0044.JPG

Alle planken zijn gezaagd (behalve de buitenkast, hout komt maar maandag binnen).
We hebben de 4 Modules compleet af, nu nog de bracings plaatsen.

Hier de foto van een module (inclusief soort silicone om achterkamer TOTAAL waterdicht te maken !): 
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/PICT0051.JPG

3 Van de 4 modules : 
http://www.powersound.be/lab/26-07-03/PICT0057.JPG


In 2 woorden :
De geleverde plannen zijn uitstekend precies maar soms incompleet, moet je beginnen rekenen met formules om te wete hoeveel graden een hoek is. Ook is dit ontwerp gewoon ONMOGELIJK te maken zonder de juiste machines (en de skill). Althans, om het nauwkeurig te doen. Maar zo'n ontwerp vraagt gewoon om nauwkeurigheid (bv 100.2°).
Ook hopen wij niet een slechte grap te ondervinden op het einde wanneer we de buitenkast gaan maken (aandachtig zijn en smart), omdat we 18mm hebben gebruikt en geen 3/4inch (19mm).

Zo, laat de commentaar maar komen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## beyma

Hoi Powersound, dat gaat de goede kant op!!!

Alleen ik hoop dat je niet teveel die festo "power vijl" nodig hebt,want erg nauwkeurig kan je daar niet mee werken(maar gaat wel lekker snel hé?!)
Ik kan je ook het aanbevelen om  locktite op je boutjes te doen waarmee je de speakers vast zet in de inslagmoeren(of t-nuts zoals jij ze noemt) dat voorkomt los trillen.

Nog een opmerking over de formaatzaag (foto 7),ik zie de dwars aanslag aan het einde van de glijtafel zitten,je kort dus af met het hout aan jouw kant,eigenlijk moet deze geleider aan het begin van de tafel zitten en je hout aan de andere kant,als het nu gaat knellen dan schiet het zo alle kanten op,met de dwarsbalk als buffer kan je veel meer kracht op het hout zetten en bij knellen zit deze balk er nog voor.(maar goed,als jouw timmerman niet anders gewend is....)

Keep up the good work!

Martijn

----------


## PowerSound

Het zit eigenlijk zo, ik maak er 4 met de mannen van daar, want eenvoudig is het niet. We hebben enkele foutjes eruitgehaald enzovoort. De bedoeling is gewoon dat mijn timmerman ze in het volgende stadia alleen kan bouwen !

Festo, is dat de apaa_4 ? Die hebben we maar voor een ding gebruikt, een moeilijk toegankelijk deel frezen, dat was alles. anders alles met die dure machines <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. Lekker snel en op de halve centimeter nauwkeurig. Leuk  :Smile: 


Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:
> Lekker snel en op de halve centimeter nauwkeurig. Leuk



Millimeter? <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Site eindelijk vernieuwd!

----------


## PowerSound

oops <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>. Ja millimeter dus ...

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## mikael

Waarvoor zijn die aluminium platen nodig? Is dit bedoeld als een stuk koeling voor de speakers of hoe moet ik dit zien?

----------


## luc2366

hoe had je anders gedacht om de speakers te plaatsen en er later terug aan te kunnen?
je merkt wel terecht op dat t ALU moet zijn en geen METAAL!

----------


## PowerSound

Wat meer fotoos van de bouw :

1 Lab is BIJNA klaar, de resterende 3 zijn ook bijna in elkaar gestopt (alles is gezaagd).

http://www.powersound.be/lab/28-07-03/day4_1.JPG

http://www.powersound.be/lab/28-07-03/day4_2.JPG

http://www.powersound.be/lab/28-07-03/day4_3.JPG

http://www.powersound.be/lab/28-07-03/day4_4.JPG

http://www.powersound.be/lab/28-07-03/day4_5.JPG

http://www.powersound.be/lab/28-07-03/day4_6.JPG

http://www.powersound.be/lab/28-07-03/day4_7.JPG

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## Overdrive

Pfff, hier wordt je toch even stil van....
Kan maar 1 ding zeggen: 
Het ziet er gelikt uit!

Groetjes Overdrive

PS. Ga je die achterwanden van die krom gebogen delen nog opvullen met PUR schuim ofzo?

_Keep on the good work!_

Site eindelijk vernieuwd!

----------


## Pulse

Ziet ter goed uit joh, aan zo stap voor stap foto's kan je pas zien wat een werk erin kruipt.

Dan was mijn 10/1inch hoorn topje maar een peulschil tegen dit.

Als ze af zijn wil ik ze altijd wel eens horen <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,
Dieter, D.D.A. Sound & Light

----------


## base

op z'n minst gezegd geen simpel ontwerp
hoedje af, voor het werk
base

----------


## Contour

Als ik het goed zie dan lopen de zijwanden niet door achter dat grote schuine paneel? Dit is een aanpassing aan het ontwerp toch? Wil je hier soms grote 100mm wielen ofzo plaatsen? Ben je niet bang dat de kast daar nu wat sterkte heeft verloren?

Mijn complimenten voor je werk. Het ziet er allemaal keurig strak en nauwkeurig uit. 

MVG Contour

----------


## mikael

Inderdaad contour volgens mij is dit ook een aanpassing en lijkt een beetje op die van Thomas Danley zelf had ik hier ook over zitten denken zodat je maar 2 wielen nodig hebt en je speaker als een soort van kruiwagen voor of achter je uit kan duwen.

http://home.comcast.net/~labhorn/pic...and_wheels.jpg

----------


## Contour

Intressante foto, ik denk alleen niet dat die kast van Danley is, want naar eigen zeggen heeft hij nog nooit een LAB-subwoofer zelf gebouwd of laten bouwen. Waar zijn trouwens de ronde aluminium platen gebleven? En die handgreep is wellicht praktisch maar wel lelijk hoor!

MVG Contour

----------


## mikael

en wat dacht je van die prachtige groene doppen eronder  :Wink:

----------


## Contour

Ja inderdaad,

Ik hoop dat Powersound iets meer tijd besteed aan een mooie afwerking van zijn 4 kasten. Ze kunnen nog zo goed klinken, als ze er ranzig of raar uitzien dan is dat toch al een sterk minpunt voor de kasten. Bovendien als je zoveel geld uitgeeft aan drivers, hout, aluminium platen en bewerkingskosten dan mag de afwerking toch ook wel wat kosten?

MVG Contour

----------


## mikael

als je kijkt naar de vorige kasten die powersound heeft gebouwd zal dit ook vast wel goedkomen  :Wink:

----------


## Overdrive

Ja, ik zou toch zelf gaan voor een iets kleiner schuin vlak waar alleen ong 50% van het wiel uitkomt (dus zelfde ontwerp als die foto maar dan nog met hout eromheen afwerken) en de bovenkant wel gewoon recht. 
Dit ding is NIET echt mooi afgewerkt vind ik!
Het is net zo'n stofzuiger die je in de supermarkt altijd ziet ja...

Groeten

Site eindelijk vernieuwd!

----------


## PowerSound

Hallo,

Leuk om te zien dat er positieve reacties zijn  :Smile: .

Over de afwerking :

-Wordt met trimite bespoten
-Handvaten zoals op volgende link : 
http://www.powersound.be/lab/div/lsp4.jpg
-Connectorpaneeltje : 
http://www.adamhall.com/images/produ.../17/963-p1.jpg 
Met 2 Speakon 4P en gebruikte interne bekabeling sommerKable 2*2.5mm²

Inderdaad, ik heb het ontwerp even aan mijn goesting veranderd, zoals velen het hebben gedaan. Dus die hoek afzagen, zodat de wielen er gemakkelijk en perfect passen. Maar ik heb voor heel de buitenkast 22mm gebruikt, en ga nog een 22mm lat van 10cm breed over de hele breedte plaatsen, om daarop de wielen te plaatsen (extra versteviging). Vele mensen hebben het zo al gedaan, nog geen klachten gehoord.

Ook heb ik niet voor een ronde aluminiumplaat gekozen, maar voor een vierkant (zie foto hieronder). Onder plaat is een cirkel uitgezaagd, en de aluplaat (420mm*420mm*5mm) komt het geheel dekken. Ingefreesd op 6mm, om er een bandje isolatie komt. Alles wordt intern nog met silicone luchtdicht gemaakt.


Ik heb eigenlijk een model waarnaar ik streef :

http://www.powersound.be/lab/div/lsp1.jpg
http://www.powersound.be/lab/div/lsp2.jpg

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## PowerSound

_----
PS. Ga je die achterwanden van die krom gebogen delen nog opvullen met PUR schuim ofzo?
----_

Jup, zeker, en is al gedaan zelfs <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Even vertellen wat we vandaag gedaan hebben (geen pics spijtig genoeg).
- Alle modules afgewerkt, nu zijn ze allemaal zoals op vorige foto.
- Overal waar het moest PURschuim gespoten (bwerk, wat een vuil ding).
- De 8 zijwanden gezaagd (iets groter, zodat we ze met de machien "DEFONCEUSE" int frans, mooi gelijk kunnen maken.
- De gaten gemaakt voor de kabels
- De eerste lab is volledig gekist, ronden zijn eruitgezaagd, morgen worden ze ingefreesd zodat de aluplaten erinpassen.

Vandaag echt het detailwerk begonnen, en pfft, da gaat ni vooruit hé...


Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## beyma

Hee powerrrrr,

Je zal me onderhand wel een zeurkous gaan vinden,maar toch heb ik weer wat op te merken<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik lees zojuist dat je de buitenkanten groter hebt gemaakt om ze -neem ik aan- later met de bovenfrees met kopieerbeitel gelijk te freesen met de zijkanten.Ik weet dat dat heeel erg mooi eruit ziet,maar toch is het niet slim.
Waarom dan niet? Omdat als er een zijkant iets rond staat (een paar milimeter kan maar zo) dan frees je dat er dus in mee.Plus het feit dat je zaagmachiene haaks is en dus kan je het beste de zijkanten naar de haakse kanten forceren en zo komt je box ook gelijk recht en haaks te staan....

groetjes,
Martijn.

----------


## PowerSound

www.powersound.be/lab/labhorn.htm


Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## ronny

en komt er al geluid uit<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## mikael

en vooral hoe klinkt het (aangezien je ze al getest hebt zo te zien)

----------


## PowerSound

Vandaag bij de mannen van GSF eens de 4 Labs gaan testen / meten / vergelijken.

Fotoos post ik morgen ofzo.

Eerste test : 4 Labs op 2 QSC RMX1850HD (4*600Wrms 4Ohms), al zeer indrukwekkend, maar je voelt dat de labs met deze versterker niet echt goed samen gaan. De RMX1850 hadden het echt moeilijk.

Tweede test : 4 Labs op 2 QSC PL2 236 (4*1300Wrms 4Ohms), tja, nu zie ik het verschil tussen RMX en PL2, warmer, dieper, luider, gezichttroubles in de 5meter, klagende CITROEN Garage 500meter verder. Gewoon AMAZING ! [8O] En gewoon CLEANE bass !

Derde test : 8 Beyma B218 kasten (2*18" Beyma G-400?) op 2 QSC PL2 236 (4*1300Wrms 4 Ohms). Ging luid (vervorming tot en met  <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> ) en minder laag, moest serieus in de clip (continu) om de labs proberen bij te benen. (Gemeten met een Behringer UltraCurve 2492 ofzo met RTA Mic). Labs gingen 3dB harder net onder de clip wanneer de B218 volop int rood waren (en met een bedroevend resultaat als uitkomst).

Hadden graag een PL2 230 / 236 gebridged op een Lab geprobeerd, maar vermits tijd tekort en een zeer hoge temperatuur (volle zon  <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> ) hebben we het niet gedaan.


Conclusie : 
- Met 4 Labs heb ik momenteel genoeg, maar deze zullen waarschijnlijk maar met een stuk PL2 236 gevoed worden. Nu nog enkele leuke tops vinden/kopen.
- Alle tests werden gemaakt met volgende DBX DRPA instellingen : 25Hz  24dB/Oct BW HP -/- 90Hz 24dB/Oct LR LP, en zonder enige EQ instelling.
- Met 6 Labs per kant moet het gewoon perfect zijn, en volgens mij is 90Hz een goede/leuke F3 instelling.

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## sis

Toch straf wat je met een 12" kan bereiken
sis

Renkus-Heinz en Lab-gruppen

----------


## nightline

Nu maar ff een geluidstest/demo organiseren, want ik weet zeker dat er met mij nog vele zijn die benieuwd zijn naar jou bouw project!!!!

Groeten

Jack

QSC en heel veel ALTO!!!!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Yo PowerSound,

lekkere speakerboksjes, nu weet ik ook waarom je zo min deed over m'n glijbaantjes. Als je dit kan bouwen...
Zal ongetwijfeld ook veel volume levere.

Veel plezier d'rmee,
Jurjen

----------


## Klaaske

Een hele vette sound. Strakke bass wat je eruit krijg met al enkel een paar 100 watt per labhorn. Draagt ook zeer ver, echte maagbass. Enigste minpunt is de afmeting, maar voor de performance die je krijgt kun je dit zeker wel accepteren

----------


## mbottens

Je zegt dat de afmetingen het nadeel zijn maar als je meerdere kasten neerzet die dezelfde ruimte innemen dan heb je toch nog steeds niet dezelfde geluidsdruk?

Nog meer mensen die ervaring hebben met de labhoorn en natuurlijk wacht ik op de reactie van Powersound, die heeft dit onderwerp (en mijn nieuwschierigheid) op gang geholpen.

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> Je zegt dat de afmetingen het nadeel zijn maar als je meerdere kasten neerzet die dezelfde ruimte innemen dan heb je toch nog steeds niet dezelfde geluidsdruk?
> 
> Nog meer mensen die ervaring hebben met de labhoorn en natuurlijk wacht ik op de reactie van Powersound, die heeft dit onderwerp (en mijn nieuwschierigheid) op gang geholpen.



Voor de grotere klussen zijn de labs veel efficientier dan de gemiddelde BR kast. 
Het geld wat je voor de lab kwijt ben win je da gemakkelijk weer terug doordat je veel minder versterker vermogen nodig dan bij een opstelling met BR kasten.

----------


## dokter dB

ja precies daarom had men vroeger alleen maar grote hoorns, er waren alleen maar dure versterkers met weinig vermogen.

Woodstock: 10kW. 500.000 publiek.
nu doen we er een zaaltje van 1000 mensen mee. maar wel veel kleinere boxen.

----------


## mbottens

Ja maar het gaat mij niet om het vergelijk met een BR kast maar een labhoorn in vergelijking met een ander Hoornsysteem, hoeveel impact maakt de labhoorn dan en is het echt zoveel beter, 

En ik wacht nog steeds op powersound´s reactie want die heeft er genoeg van staan.

----------


## PowerSound

:Big Grin:

----------


## mbottens

Alstublieft meneer powersound[8D][8D] :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ik ben namelijk al jaloers dat jij meer labhorns hebt als mij (gezonde jaloersiteit hoor) 

Ik hoor wel van je :Smile:

----------


## PowerSound

Tja, als jij labhoorns hebt, waarom vraag je dan wat ik ervan vind ?

Zijn prima kastjes, komen er tegen eind van het jaar 8 bij.

----------


## mbottens

Ik heb geen Lab hoorns daarom heb jij er ook meer maar bevallen ze goed? en hoeveel lab hoorns gebruik je bij een feestje van ongeveer 1000 personen waar goed stevig moet worden gedraaid, bijvoorbeeld een schoolfeest?

En wat is nu uiteindelijk het rendement van 1 lab hoorn, heb je dit gemeten en hoe (half space, full space of anders)?

Alvast bedankt en ik ben benieuwd.

----------


## PowerSound

Heb in totaal 4 LabHorns, om stevig te draaien in een zaal van 1000 man voldoen 2labs, 4 Labs voor boven de 2000man (of tent).

Rendement van een lab weet ik niet, zal rond de 106dB/w liggen.

Heb er dus nu 4, gaan er in verloop van dit jaar nog 8 bijkomen (beter afgewerkt met grill enzo), daarna die 4 eerste weg en 4 nieuwere versies erbij, om in totaal 12 stuks te hebben, 2*6. Draai ik gewoon de wereld plat mee...

----------


## dokter dB

pauwah for de piepol..
denk nog wel misschien ietsje meer dan 106 zelfs... het zijn 2 drivers dat is al 3dB tov 1 driver. 103dB is net wat weinag voor die hoorn, maar kan me vergissen. hij gaat wel laag he? wil ze wel eens horen, zet ze eens wat harder daaro :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:Heb er dus nu 4, gaan er in verloop van dit jaar nog 8 bijkomen (beter afgewerkt met grill enzo), daarna die 4 eerste weg en 4 nieuwere versies erbij, om in totaal 12 stuks te hebben, 2*6. Draai ik gewoon de wereld plat mee...



En tegen t begin van 2005 komen ze alle 12 hiero heen  :Big Grin:  
De labs van Nicolas speelde tegen de 116dBA aan met een PL2 236 met
-6dB op de DRPA

----------


## mbottens

bedankt powersound, zoals ik begrijp ben je er helemaal weg van en het lijkt mij ook een goeie luidspreker om erbij te gaan bouwen. Jij gebruikt nog steeds die top van DAS? Heb je daar dan 2 per kant van staan als je voor 1000 man draait of kun je het met 1 af?

Bedankt en de groeten.

----------


## PowerSound

Die DAS Kasten gaan rete hard, maar door hun smalle spreiding ben ik bijna altijd verplicht om ze minimaal per 2 te gebruiken !

----------


## mbottens

Waarom gaat die das speaker zo hard? komt dat door de luidsprekers van DAS die daarin zitten of door de goed gevormde hoorn, of misschien door de kleine spreiding want ik las dat je er voor een goeie spreiding al eigelijk twee nodig was.

Voor de rest heb je me wel overtuigd om ook eens een paar labhoorn speakers te gaan bouwen. Tenslotte, wat bedaalde je voor de drivers?

----------


## sis

Als je een klein beetje zoekt vind je ook de prijs  :Wink: 
http://www.speakerstore.nl/resultsa....+0&Submit=Zoek
sis

----------


## RonT

ZEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR indrukwekkend ...... power.  :Smile:

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Als je een klein beetje zoekt vind je ook de prijs



die prijs had ik wel gevonden alleen ik heb ook verhalen gehoord over dat hij goedkoper te krijgen is, nu ben ik benieuwd als dat klopt dus vraag ik wat anderen er voor hebben betaald, Ik heb gelezen dat het een lastig te verkrijgen speaker is en via verkeerde distributie of 1 persoon extra ertussen betaal je al zo 30% meer

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Als je een klein beetje zoekt vind je ook de prijs
> ...



Ik geloof dat dat nu wel over is. De prijs bij speakerstore is nu niet echt hoog voor de lab 12 driver.

----------


## speakerfreak

hmmz mischien leuk ontwerpje, voor benede in de huiskamer, kan ik tenminste wel zeggen, ik heb ook lab subs:P

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door speakerfreak_
> 
> hmmz mischien leuk ontwerpje, voor benede in de huiskamer, kan ik tenminste wel zeggen, ik heb ook lab subs:P



Je zal niet de eerste zijn die het in z'n hoofd haalt! :Big Grin:

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Hey Power, niet meer content van de labsubs en DAS-toppen? Ik zag ze te koop staan... Of komt er een nieuwe lichting labs?

----------


## PowerSound

Nieuwe lichting labs (6 stuks + 8 stuks van collega 1 + 6 stuks misschien van collega 2) allemaal dezelfde.

Ook wordt er serieus gewerkt aan een TOPJE voor de LABS.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Ook wordt er serieus gewerkt aan een TOPJE voor de LABS.



Wat moet ik verstaan over dat er serieus aan wordt gewerkt, zijn er al ideeen en mogen die op het forum?

Groeten Martin

----------


## PowerSound

Blijft privé project helaas.

2*12" + 2*6.5" + 2*1"

----------

